# SA Business Owner here - wanting to offer someone a work visa



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

How do I go about helping someone to get a work visa to work for us in-country for a while?

What are the requirements of a business ?


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Without being negative: On another thread you knock the health system and say you will be leaving soon to go back to the USA. If you now get someone to move to SA to be employed by you, what happens to the business when you leave?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Shumi, 

Don't worry - I don't really take any of this stuff personal or feel that you're being negative. I have always been up front about what I like and don't like here. I'm also in the process of buying property out here - because I have visited here for 15 years straight and would like to continue to do so. I also own a company here and in Atlanta and intend to keep running both of them. I just prefer to be based in Atlanta primarily and visit here frequently. 

I never said I was asking someone to move to SA, I said I wanted to hire someone to come in and do some work for my company out here. It's not permanent work and would be for about a year. The business will maintain after we're gone just as my Atlanta business has continued while we're living here. We support clients in both countries. We run a virtual environment which means my team simply needs laptops and virtual offices to do the work we do.

I also criticized the things I didn't like in the USA which were also motivations for attempting a permanent move out here. Unfortunately when I tallied everything up - there were things we've experienced that are deal breakers - despite what everyone (including family) told us. That's not to say SA is a bad choice for anyone - but people need to know what they are signing up for when they move to a place. To that point, I still don't believe it's as simple as a place is good or bad, but there are strong factors in each country - and for me healthcare is a big one - but then again I have health factors to consider....


----------



## alex713 (Jan 6, 2014)

@Miss Global,
HI there. I have just been reading some of the threads and your comments about the healthcare - you mentioned that you have been looking at clinics with regards infertility etc. I think that the fertility clinics in South Africa are brilliant - I worked with one in Joburg and one in Cape Town - the doctors were fantastic, brilliant at what they did - I have a beautiful son and its all thanks to them. I also saw fertility specialist in the USA (Brigham and Womans) and another clinic in Boston. The South African specialist were just as good and I do not for one moment believe that the US is better. Perhaps you should give some of the clinics a chance in South Africa. There are only a handful in CApe Town - they are very good indeed. I wish you well on your journey to parenthood  VP is fantastic and has very very experienced specialists.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Thx alex , 

When I started my move here I fully intended to try a fertility clinic. The catch for me is I've done Ivf and my eggs are frozen and in Atlanta. I was debating if I should move my eggs or not. One plus I had in the states is I had access to stats on all fertility clinics in the USA ( courtesy of CDC), so coupling that with my own searches , it made it easier to narrow things down. One of the reasons I started my doctor rating site was to help folk in SA get access to more info to help narrow down the search. Right now it's all word of mouth. Which is the crux of my issue with picking doctors here - there is no good way to do so - only personal references. I don't deny that there are good doctors here - I simply challenge the notion that all private healthcare is up to par. I also assert that there's no clear way to reduce your risks of landing in a bad one. Unfortunately - I have ultimately decided to stick with my fertility clinic in the states. My RE is an industry leader in IVF a and I was lucky for her to even take me on as a patient. I also have an entire team from RE to perinatologists to midwives to endocrinologists who know my case and got me to motherhood safely. I'm even dealing now with a sickle cell friend who lost a pregnancy partly due to an inability of doctors to treat her here - just as few months ago. She ended up running back to the states but it was too late. Not saying it isn't possible to find good care here - just saying my experiences have left me gun shy and IVF isn't a cheap thing to take on chance.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Friends of mine moved to SA when I was still living there and she had crones decease diagnosed which they missed for years in the UK (many different doctors), so at least some of the doctors know what they are doing.
Running many tests when not required, escalates cost, which is why many people in the USA cannot afford health care, but it is an easy way to make money for the clinics. This is also why the National Health Service in the UK eats up a huge part of the government budget.
If you decide to go to a surgery, then make an appointment with the doctor for an interview, during which you discuss your expectations and if he/she is not agreeable to your requirements, find a new surgery.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Not to be funny but no one has actually answered my question .... Any insights anyone?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MissGlobal said:


> How do I go about helping someone to get a work visa to work for us in-country for a while?
> 
> What are the requirements of a business ?


I know it may be tedious and difficult, but I think someone at the department of Trade and Industry should be able to give you the correct advice.

http://www.thedti.gov.za/


And just to avoid an unwanted fight about medical treatment on this site, the disease misdiagnosed in the UK is Chrohn's disease ... 


I do not like incorrect spelling...............


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Haaaa Johanna - thanks ! And no fight - I think it's all been taken too far anyway. It's neither here nor there anyway

And Crohns sp? Sucks - I have friends battling with it


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> I never said I was asking someone to move to SA, I said I wanted to hire someone to come in and do some work for my company out here.


Why not hire a South African?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I need someone to come in and do some consulting on accounting / contracting / timekeeping specific to USA federal contracts and more specifically a specific federal agency we're targeting for potential work as part of our capture process. Unfortunately I doubt I'm going to find a South African with that skill set.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Johanna,

So I found : http://www.home-affairs.gov.za/index.php/immigration-services/types-of-temporary-permits as well as Department of Home Affairs - Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas which had more than the DTI site which is kind of hard to navigate.

So the general work permit seems my best bet since they are coming in to do consulting work. Off the top - this seems to be my responsibility in this process based on those sites:

_A contract of employment signed by both yourself and the employer.
The original advertisement of the post/position as it appeared in the national printed media. The advertisement must comply with regulation 16(5):
Reflect the full particulars of the relevant newspaper or magazine as well as date on which the advertisement was published
Stipulate the minimum qualifications and experience required to fill the position
Clearly define the position and the duties to be performed
Measure at least 60mm by 60mm.
State the closing date for applications
Should not be older than 3 months at the time of application for a work permit. This period is calculated from the closing date of advert
Proof that all short-listed candidates have been interviewed in terms of regulation 16(4)(d)
A letter of motivation from the employer as required in regulation 16(4)(d)
Full particulars of the employer including proof of registration with the Registrar of Companies
A certificate by the Department of Labour or an extract from the database of a benchmarking organisation stipulating the salary earned by employees occupying similar positions in the Republic of South Africa_

- What is unclear is how salary factors in since this is consulting and not full time employment
- Consultants here seem to make anywhere from R300 to R1200 an hour - but I'm not even sure what industry this falls under to start a comparison...
- Also since the person we have in mind is a consultant - they will be part time and needed sporadically across the year. We don't need them to be here full time, just available from time to time
- What do we do if we're unable to shortlist candidates because of the specific requirements....

I also found an email : [email protected] I may just try to see what they say.


----------

